# motor and esc?



## Jbrooks02 (Nov 6, 2014)

What is a good motor and esc i can get for reasonably cheap. and also what battery would you run with the motor?


----------



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

It would be helpful to specify what you're running (oval, offroad, buggy, truck) and also what class are you looking to run in?


----------



## Jbrooks02 (Nov 6, 2014)

Im running an oval here at work weve all took mini recon truck frames and turned thenm into dirt latemodels. We run on a slick finished flat concrete floor. We can run any motor we want. not really any rules. were on the bsr foam tires.


----------



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't know of any motor out there that will outrun a d3.5.... If it's legal then run it. If you can run timing in the esc, a mamba max pro 1s is hard to beat...

That would be a pretty affordable combo and arguably the fastest there is.


----------



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

1s or 2s?


----------



## Jbrooks02 (Nov 6, 2014)

and what kind of battery would you suggest?


----------



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't go wrong with SMC batteries, but if you're running 2s I have no experience with them.


----------

